# Age and shooting



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

My 20 year old grandson (who I raised and took shooting and hunting alot) was looking at some of my recent targets and made the comment that I use to be a more consistent shot. He's is correct. My eyes and steadiness of my hands aren't what they use to be. I was curious if anyone got better in their late 60s or older. Thanks


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I would guess you won’t get anyone that says they got better. I’m 46 and I squeezed by on my driver license renewal this year. I failed twice and the lady and her sup said you can read one more line or it’s time for a doc appt. I said, let’s have another read, I’m in it to win it. I passed somehow. They weren’t comfortable with it but yay me. 

I have to get contacts or glasses soon when hunting or Im going to start struggling when it matters. 

Getting old sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Closer to 30 than I am to 60 and my eyes are betraying me already. I have noticed a real difference in my shooting the last few years, and not in a good way. I’m thinking it’s time for a visit to the optometrist.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Turning 53 this year and trap scores have dipped a bit.
Also let a lot of ducks go free last year because could not id unless sun was directly behind me.
Good thing the Big Man upstairs designed those beautiful Pinners with that long sprig as a ‘gimme’!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

[QUOTE="3arabians, post: 2244384, member: 43098"

Getting old sucks.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]
All a matter of perspective. Having died (so they tell me) 3 times and coming back the grass looks pretty good to me. Getting old isn't for sissy's.

And while it is a challenge if you can work around age related problems, I don't see any reason to quit. I'm all for you young whipper snappers pounding the woods. Makes it easier for us old guys.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

"I was curious if anyone got better in their late 60s or older. Thanks"

ha, ha, ha, ha...only the young need to ask this question. Gettin' worse at doin' things is the very essence of gettin' old.
But don't despair, life is still good, much better than the alternative.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have just adapted. 

I first saw the optometrist way back when I was in my early 40's. I started to wear glasses for mid distance shortly after that. 
My 50's came along and I was wearing glasses for both reading and distance when I had my first cataract surgery done. At that time the cataract had to be "ripe"
My second cataract surgery was done when I hit 64. 

During that time I adjusted my open sighted firearms. My TC Triumph got a peep sight, my TC Renegade was just fine with the open sights that was on it. My pistols also were fine with the factory open sights. Even now with 2020 distance vision I need help focusing on both the front and rear sight along with the target when using my Triumph. 

While my shooting hasn't gotten any better it also didn't fall off once I figured out what sights to use on my open sighted rifles and pistols. I've never had a problem with those with scopes on them. Back when Utah allowed 1x scopes on muzzle loaders I looked through one on my nephews muzzle loader. It was like looking down a wrapping paper tube. I could actually do better shooting with my peep sight that I had on my rifle.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting subject, I hate to admit that I turned 66 on my last birthday, can't say I have gotten better in my 60's but so far, knock on wood, I haven't gotten any worse.

Went to Front Sight Firearms Training a couple of weeks ago and when they said you can't focus on 3 things so focus on the front sight and the rear sight and target will be blurry, I asked what if all three are blurry? Anyway was still making clean head shots out to 10 and 15 yards. Out of over 200 rounds not one dropped out of the intended area.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant hit crap with a pistol past 10 yards ... granted, I don't own one with more than a 3" barrel. I'd like to get a nice 1911 with a 5" barrel. I'd bet that makes a world of difference.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I cant hit crap with a pistol past 10 yards ... granted, I don't own one with more than a 3" barrel. I'd like to get a nice 1911 with a 5" barrel. I'd bet that makes a world of difference.
> 
> -DallanC


Yes, at Front Sight I was shooting a full size Springfield XDM in 9mm, they no longer allow sub compacts, my daughter had her 9mm Springfield XD SC and my son in law had his Smith and Wesson M&P .40 sub compact and they both had to rent Glocks to shoot. They did pretty well and I think that they are going to buy them each a Glock.

I find it easier to control the larger pistols but I shoot about the same with my XD SC's in both .40 and 9mm, also 9mm is faster to recover for the second shot than the 40 or the 45.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do they allow rimfire? Cuz I love shooting Ruger SR22's.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Do they allow rimfire? Cuz I love shooting Ruger SR22's.
> 
> -DallanC


Nope, 9mm or larger, standard pistol rounds, unless you do the practical rifle then most rifle calibers are allowed, most shoot AR's but some take their hunting rifles. It is a real fun course because you shoot hundreds of rounds. The tactical shotgun is also a fun class.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

"I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was." But then I need an ibuprofen. Shot a single box of 06 shells the other day and actually bruised my shoulder. WTH? On the bright side, getting old has its perks. Women were never so nice to me when I was younger - they always smile and call me sweetie, now. The discounts are great, official or off the cuff. I really like my $35 state parks annual pass and $10 lifetime national parks pass. And how cool is it to have every day of every hunt off? Hunting is a whole different game when it isn't crammed into weekends. Of course, I gotta count my blessings because I'm lucky enough to be hunting bears next month when many my age tell me they couldn't do it.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

" I was curious if anyone got better in their late 60s or older. Thanks" Well here I am 81 and I can still see 20-20 with my right eye. Left eye not quite that good. Better? No, but happy to say I can still shoot and hit the target. Of course I grew up with guns. I learned to shoot at an early age and have had guns all my life and shot many rounds. Give me a single action six gun and I don't need sights, just point and shoot. Have a great day!


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

" I’m 46 and I squeezed by on my driver license renewal this year. " Very good! Well I gotta go for my drivers license this summer. I am 81. Hope I can make the test and keep a drivers license.


----------

